# Big Thanks to the RFRA



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I just wanted to thank Capt. Paul and the RFRA for putting on a wonderful tournament last week. They did a tremendous job putting everything together. The spearfishermen really appreciate being included in the tournament. I wish every fishing tournamnent had a spearfishing division. We will definitely be shooting this tournament again next year. Thanks to everyone at the RFRA, the sponsors, and all of the participants. It was a great tournmanent.:clap:clap:clap


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

so did you take the cake Rich?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I did take 1st place snapper with a 25.8, and two other guys on our team (Kevin Trussler and Chris Wilson) took places in Amberjack, Trigger, and Snapper. Team Holy Spirit kicked ass this weekend. Pictures are coming soon.


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

sweet ass man... yea When you showed wayne(the guy i was with) he was like , " Man, Parker thats the biggest snapper i've ever seen and i've been fishing for awhile now." 

HAHA! nice fish mang!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking at the monster you had in the cooler down at MBT I figured you were at least going to place with a snapper or two.

Good to hear Kevin and Chris got on the board too.

I'm looking forward to seeing some of the pics too.

Sounds likeI need to buy you a beer sometime and get caught up on the stories from Bonaireand the RFRA tourney.


----------

